# is it just me or is this CRAZY? Anyone heard of her?



## M21195 (Nov 16, 2012)

and finding better answers in covenant creation and eschatology | Living the Question


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 16, 2012)

Ah one of them. This was mentioned once (not the person, so far as I know but the type): http://www.puritanboard.com/f46/types-preterists-reviewed-57178/ It's under covenant creationists.
Basically, they believe Adam was some human God chose 6000 years ago and then the biblical story unfolds until 70 AD when it is done. In other words, they believe that probably the earth is older (and evolution) and believe the earth will go on for quite some time as it's the new heavens and new earth. 
Do not fear however, they are wrong and in error, if not heretics they are darn close!


> Covenant Creationists CC -- This faction is perhaps the most "consistent" in applying the full force of hyperpreterist premises and conclusions to their beliefs. People within this group include, Tim Martin, Jeff Vaughn, Tami Jelinek, Ward Fenely, John Scargy, Norm Voss and others. Their main point is that the metaphorical methodology applied to eschatology that has allowed people to come to hyperpreterism should also be applied to the rest of the Bible, beginning specifically with the "creation" account. The CC hyperpreterists claim that the Genesis account isn't really about God creating the physical or cosmological universe but is "apocalyptically" about the creation of a "covenantal" world. And instead of seeing Adam as the first created human being, CC's see Adam as the first "covenantal man", the first to enter into a contract with God. This faction and the faction led by Frost are often at odds.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 17, 2012)

arap/Trent......

What is the difference between Adam being a human who God choose 6,000 years ago, and the Tim Keller type position that 6,000 years ago God breathed an eternal soul into a primate who became the first Adam?

Do the CCs think humans before the first Adam had an eternal soul...or did they cease existence with physical death? 

Forgetting about AD 70 and eschatology, what is difference between this theory of Genesis and origins, and the Biologos one that has evolution plus a first Adam?

Lyle, it isn't just you, it sounds crazier all the time to me too......


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 17, 2012)

lynnie said:


> arap/Trent......
> 
> What is the difference between Adam being a human who God choose 6,000 years ago, and the Tim Keller type position that 6,000 years ago God breathed an eternal soul into a primate who became the first Adam?
> 
> ...



So far as I know...really no particular difference, but if you read the quote it, it can explain it better. There were other humans around, but the 'adam' was the first whom he was in a covenant with.
Like it says, seems they are the most consistent having the bibilical time frame within the real physical universe time line spanning only a few thousand years, rather than saying the Genesis 1 shows the creation of the world/universe however long ago that was, to the second coming, which would literally be the end of the earth. does that makes or did I skew it and make it more confusing?
As for Adam and such...I have no clue about what they think about the soul and I don't have any desire to really look into their heretical views, sorry about that. All I know is that Adam was the first human that God entered a covenant with...if anything this is similar to a view I have heard before. Where humans evolved spread around the earth etc. 100,000 to 50,000 years but 6,000 years ago God picked a random man and woman. To them it does justice to the Genesis story and mixing it will evolution, at least so far as I know, I am sure they would espouse this.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 17, 2012)

lynnie said:


> arap/Trent......
> 
> What is the difference between Adam being a human who God choose 6,000 years ago, and the Tim Keller type position that 6,000 years ago God breathed an eternal soul into a primate who became the first Adam?
> 
> ...



Tim Keller believes that God breathed into the the then existent male human at that time? Could you provide a reference?


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 17, 2012)

It's biblical insanity as all heresies are.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 17, 2012)

Listening to Keller from 25:45 here What Does Tim Keller Believe About Evolution and Creation? « Johannes Weslianus he seems to say that he doesn't know for sure but he thinks humans were evolving but then God created Adam and Eve out of nothing and injected them.


----------

